# great article on the "thumbs forward" grip



## KenpoTex (Nov 11, 2006)

This article is by Duane Thomas who interviewed ISPC/USPSA Grandmasters Brian Enos and Dave Sevigny about the proper way to execute the "thumbs forward" grip.  This is the best analysis I've ever seen on each aspect of the grip.  It's long, but worth the read.

http://www.handgunsmag.com/tactics_training/combatg_100306/index.html


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 13, 2006)

Big thumbs up (or forward) for post the link...good article.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 19, 2008)

BTT for the newer members


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2008)

Great article!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 20, 2008)

I missed this the last time it was posted, thanks man!


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 20, 2008)

kenpotex,

I use that method. Long time ago I was a Weaver guy. Liked the whole setup including the 60/40 push-pull. 

Later I went to Chapman (modifed Weaver.. of course it had nothing to do with me having gone through the Advanced Pistol Course taught at the Chapman Academy.) 

Still later I tried Isoceles. Even played with FistFire.

Well now I'm petty much use all of them! Just depends on the circumstances. I don't even think of which to use. All come natural depending on how your feet are set and the relation of the target to ones body.

But as for the grip. I've really come to like using the thumbs forward style. The Weaver push-pull, for me, has been replaced with the thumbs forward. Still have the hands and arms in the same location, but the grip is not the push-pull of the Weaver.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (May 21, 2008)

I also started with the Weaver.  My dad, who was a Bexar County (San Antonio) deputy in the early 80's taught me with that method.

Once I tried Iso, it just felt so much more intuitive and I think the mechanics of the method just make more sense.


----------

